# ***OFFICIAL*** - Anderson Silva vs. James Irvin DISCUSSION THREAD (pre/post)



## T.B. (Jul 4, 2006)

Conduct all of your pre & post-fight discussion on the UFC FIGHT NIGHT 14: SILVA vs. IRVIN main event....which features the Reigning UFC Middleweight Champion, as he moves up a weight class & makes his UFC light heavyweight debut, *Anderson "The Spider" Silva*, as he takes on the very heavy-handed & always dangerous, *James "The Sandman" Irvin* in HERE, ALL other threads *WILL BE MERGED INTO THIS ONE*. 

Thanks guys.

- *T.B.*


----------



## The Legend (Jun 13, 2006)

Silva T/KO round 1 in a slugfest until Irvin goes down won't be surprised if it goes to round 2 and I am honestly not that confident in my pick for some reason.


----------



## bbjd7 (Apr 9, 2007)

IMO this is the worst main event in the history of the world. Mostly because there is no point to it. It doesn't help Anderson at all with a win and unless we see the biggest upset in MMA history Irvin won't win.

Anderson wins by 1st round TKO this is boring.


----------



## Mufofamm (May 9, 2008)

the worst main event was definitely bisping vs rashad. this fight is very interesting to alot of people because you have the P4P best fighter in the world trying a heavier weight class.


----------



## bbjd7 (Apr 9, 2007)

Bisping vs Rashad had an effect on the 205 lb divison.

What does it prove if Anderson beats Irvin? That he can beat a guy in the mid to lower tier of LHW?

It's a waste of a fight


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Wow Anderson is one huge MW isnt he?


----------



## Greite (Apr 8, 2007)

bbjd7 said:


> What does it prove if Anderson beats Irvin? That he can beat a guy in the mid to lower tier of LHW?
> 
> It's a waste of a fight


I kind of agree with you on this point. If Anderson hadn't said that he didn't intend to go after the belt because it was Machida's division, we could at least have that hope.

I am interested in seeing how Anderson looks at 205, I just wish it meant something for the future.


----------



## cabby (Sep 15, 2006)

That pic kicks ass


----------



## BloodJunkie (Jun 18, 2007)

Anderson is a big MW for sure but Irvin is also seriously dehydrated and has no puff at all. He'll look like the bigger guy by tomorrow night. And also, Irvin has some freakin python legs!

I see this fight going Silva's way but I'm actually a little worried about him getting caught in this fight. Irvin is one of those dudes that is always in the game on that factor alone. Technique and skill wise this is all Silva but as far as brute force and freak KO capability this is all Irvin. I'm actually kinda excited for this fight because its all fun.


----------



## BrianRClover (Jan 4, 2008)

This fight means a lot more to the future than I think people are giving it credit for. Though, you're right, not really any weight class or title contention.

If Anderson wins, the UFC will be able to claim that much more that they have the p4p best fighter in the world... They'll be able to show a few of Irvin's badass knockouts, then show Anderson knocking him out to reiterate their point.

If Irvin wins, then they'll have yet another badass LHW to pump for what is arguably their most stacked division. Because, because despite what a lot of people are saying, I think if Irvin wins, the talk won't be "Well Silva is out of his weight class"... I think it will be, "Wow, Irvin is a tough SOB!"

So what I'm saying is... it's good for the promotion of The UFC, which is ultimately what's most important to them.


----------



## bbjd7 (Apr 9, 2007)

So If Anderson wins the UFC can run around like idiots pretending that beating a middle of the road LHW means something.

If Irvin wins than Anderson lost to a guy who isn't even a top guy in his weightclass. 

How is their unstoppable MW champion losing to anyone at any weightclass good?


----------



## cdtcpl (Mar 9, 2007)

Silva is the safe bet, but I am gonna go with Irvin via flash KO in the first. If it goes past the 3 minute marker in the first then I am going to prepare to see Irvin raped in the middle of the cage.


----------



## yorT (Apr 22, 2007)

Worst main event was franklin/okami not this one. 

As for casual mma fans this is a good main event. A lot of people have seen silva fight before and to get to see him fight again for free is good. Guy always goes for finishes and people like to see that.


----------



## vandalian (Oct 14, 2006)

yorT said:


> Worst main event was franklin/okami not this one.QUOTE]
> 
> The worst main event ever was Shamrock vs. Severn II.
> 
> There have been many main events that were much, much, much worse than Okami-Franklin.


----------



## The Legend (Jun 13, 2006)

yorT said:


> *Worst main event was franklin/okami not this one.*
> 
> As for casual mma fans this is a good main event. A lot of people have seen silva fight before and to get to see him fight again for free is good. Guy always goes for finishes and people like to see that.


Two top ten middleweights= Worst Main Event:confused02:


----------



## yorT (Apr 22, 2007)

The Legend said:


> Two top ten middleweights= Worst Main Event:confused02:


The fight was horrid. I didn't expect the fight to be that boring and lack luster.


----------



## looney liam (Jun 22, 2007)

bbjd7 said:


> IMO this is the worst main event in the history of the world. Mostly because there is no point to it. It doesn't help Anderson at all with a win and unless we see the biggest upset in MMA history Irvin won't win.
> 
> Anderson wins by 1st round TKO this is boring.


i disagree, if anderson wins, it opens the gates to huge fights at lhw. how does chuck/wandy/page vs anderson silva sound?

i see this fight as a test for anderson, at the higher weight class. i remember anderson wanting to fight as often as possible. seeing as he's pretty much cleared out the middleweight division, going up in weight for the odd super fight will give dana time to find a no1 contender.


i think this fight will be a short action-packed bomb fest with irvin going down in the 1st round.


----------



## The Legend (Jun 13, 2006)

yorT said:


> The fight was horrid. I didn't expect the fight to be that boring and lack luster.


I actually liked it for some reason maybe because I am an "Ace" fan. Anyways the worst main event for me probably goes to Marquardt/Salaverry.


----------



## bbjd7 (Apr 9, 2007)

looney liam said:


> i disagree, if anderson wins, it opens the gates to huge fights at lhw. how does *chuck/wandy/page vs anderson silva sound?*i see this fight as a test for anderson, at the higher weight class. i remember anderson wanting to fight as often as possible. seeing as he's pretty much cleared out the middleweight division, going up in weight for the odd super fight will give dana time to find a no1 contender.
> 
> 
> i think this fight will be a short action-packed bomb fest with irvin going down in the 1st round.


So then I have an idea why not make the Main Event at UFC 88 Liddell vs A. Silva wouldn't that have made a ton more sense.

Why just give Anderson a fight at 205 that doesn't mean anything in the grand scheme of things. Why does Anderson even need to open a gate isn't he already the "#1 P4P fighter in the world and anyone who think different is an dumb" This fight was put together in a rush and wasn't IMO well thought out.


----------



## looney liam (Jun 22, 2007)

bbjd7 said:


> So then I have an idea why not make the Main Event at UFC 88 Liddell vs A. Silva wouldn't that have made a ton more sense.


mainly because dana will want chuck to fight for the title before an a.silva fight. if silva was going for the lhw title then they definitely would have put chuck vs a.silva for no1 contender.


dana rushed this card along full stop. he played it smart though, he new mma elitists would be watching affliction no matter what, so he threw a fight together that all the beer guzzling casual fans just wouldnt miss out on, especially when its free.


----------



## bbjd7 (Apr 9, 2007)

I'm sure but this main event is a waste of time because it means nothing unless Irvin wins. And if Irvin wins than the UFC's Unstoppable fighter will have just lost to a guy who doesn't even matter in the LHW divison.


----------



## The Finisher (Mar 23, 2008)

Well, I got 15,000 on Anderson Silva, I hope he doesn't lose.


----------



## TraMaI (Dec 10, 2007)

irvin by tko/ko rd 1 or anderson by submission in 2


edit: Couldnt have been more off lol


----------



## Redrum (Jan 30, 2008)

i am SO NERVOUS right now! i don't see this fight making out of the second round either way.


----------



## MagiK11 (Dec 31, 2006)

Anderson looks very good at 205. I have no clue who will win at this point. Irvin can still win by KO but I truly can't predict a winner. Maybe if it gets past 1 round I'll have an idea who will be winning.\\\

wow LMAO


----------



## southpaw447 (Mar 21, 2007)

Let's go Silva!!!!!


----------



## towwffc (Jan 1, 2008)

oh my goooooooooooooood


----------



## The Finisher (Mar 23, 2008)

LOL That was quick


----------



## southpaw447 (Mar 21, 2007)

That was quick


----------



## Wokka (Jul 17, 2008)

Oh My god...


----------



## deanmzi (Oct 15, 2006)

well, I guess Silva hits hard


----------



## southpaw447 (Mar 21, 2007)

I'm really happy Silva won but damn this isn't even fair anymore


----------



## Rated (Nov 25, 2006)

*So anticlimatic.*


----------



## Slug (Apr 8, 2007)

Wow Beautiful!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Homicide_187 (Aug 18, 2006)

Beast.


----------



## ESPADA9 (Oct 13, 2006)

Good thing I didn't blink.


----------



## adobostreak (Apr 8, 2007)

*What next for Anderson Silva? Heavyweight?*

wow...


----------



## kilik (Oct 12, 2007)

Im surprised the ref let the fight go on for so long. Irvin looked knocked out after that 1st punch. ID06 I hope you live up to your sig bet.


----------



## VanRandy (Jul 20, 2008)

That was quite the punch!!!


----------



## adobostreak (Apr 8, 2007)

holy ****....


----------



## The Finisher (Mar 23, 2008)

Best fighter in the world today, nuff said.


----------



## MLS (Jul 18, 2007)

Awesome.


----------



## jbritt (Jun 30, 2008)

WOW, thats all i have to say


----------



## The Legend (Jun 13, 2006)

Holy Sh*t, I thought Irvin was going to put up somewhat of a fight.


----------



## RushFan (Aug 25, 2007)

Irvin is a JOKE! 
How much did he get for that? 
I'm pissed off that this becomes the public face of the UFC. 
PATHETIC!


----------



## Redrum (Jan 30, 2008)

OH MY GOD. i simply have no idea what to say. this man is a super athlete, he is the most impressive and talented fighter i have ever had the pleasure of watching in my entire life, and he is a humble and respectful gentleman. God Bless Andersen Silva.


----------



## Homicide_187 (Aug 18, 2006)

Silva vs Wandy please


----------



## The Dude Abides (Jul 8, 2008)

haha. impressive, no? Nice of him to get done in time, now i can watch Fedor.


----------



## MagiK11 (Dec 31, 2006)

At this point if Silva went for the 205 title he would win it. This is a scary thought. Also I fully give him the title of best pound for pound fighter. I mean he destroyed Irvin and Irvin is a tough SOB.


----------



## GroundFloorFan (Jul 19, 2008)

*Anderson Silva Wins*

I kinda wish the fight lasted longer, but it still was exciting. That fight just shows that as soon as an opponent makes their first mistake Anderson Silva will capitalize on it. Wow what a huge gash on the face of Irving. Where did he get that?


----------



## deanmzi (Oct 15, 2006)

southpaw447 said:


> I'm really happy Silva won but damn this isn't even fair anymore


I think Forrest just shifted in his seat a little bit


----------



## Lotus (Jul 4, 2007)

incredible i mean no doubt in my mind silva was going to win but damn irvin got one hell of a cut


----------



## adobostreak (Apr 8, 2007)

RushFan said:


> Irvin is a JOKE!
> How much did he get for that?
> I'm pissed off that this becomes the public face of the UFC.
> PATHETIC!


i think its more of Anderson Silva being really really good than Irving being a joke


----------



## MLS (Jul 18, 2007)

Since you aren't going to follow the rules of the forum, you could at least make the title so it isn't a spoiler.


----------



## towwffc (Jan 1, 2008)

that was just ******* ridiculous!!! I had to curse or else my point doesn't seem as good..THAT WAS ******* RIDICULOUS!!lol


----------



## adobostreak (Apr 8, 2007)

thats a HUGE cut from ONE punch.


----------



## Homicide_187 (Aug 18, 2006)

deanmzi said:


> I think Forrest just shifted in his seat a little bit


I'd pay money to see that fight and my money would be on Silva murdering Forrest.


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

I feel real bad for the few that had Irvin for this fight... that was decisive as hell.


----------



## crispsteez (Jul 1, 2008)

well..i guess irvin didn't anticipate silva's power.


----------



## SuzukS (Nov 11, 2006)

Damn, I really hope Silva stays at Light Heavyweight after he defeats.. erm fights Cote.


----------



## Suizida (Feb 29, 2008)

Wtf!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## southpaw447 (Mar 21, 2007)

So much for Irvin beating Silva in the clinch. He didn't even make it inside :laugh:


----------



## adobostreak (Apr 8, 2007)

what do we call that in the highlight reels?

the SPIDERMAN PUNCH!


----------



## Bob Pataki (Jun 16, 2007)

Holy shit, Silva scares the shit out of me :confused05:

He made Irvin look small too, I think Silva could do a lot at LHW if he goes back up sometimes in the future.

He's 10 times the athlete Irvin is, I felt bad for Irvin there... brutal.

Just in time to switch to Affliction and see the end of the Arlovski fight. And now for Fedor...

It's 4.50am here, I love it :thumb02:


----------



## Uchi (Oct 15, 2006)

Anderson Silva....simply amazing
I thought it'd be a bit more competitive but WOW.
We need Anderson at 205! SO much more awesome match ups that can happen. 

But DAMN Anderson Silva..


----------



## bigaza (Feb 10, 2007)

wtf?! is anyone gonna beat this guy? i bet hell lose to somebody nobody expects....danm i cant beleive that shit, this guys the friggin master


----------



## Wokka (Jul 17, 2008)

RushFan said:


> Irvin is a JOKE!
> How much did he get for that?
> I'm pissed off that this becomes the public face of the UFC.
> PATHETIC!


Lolwut? I'm pretty sure he became the face of the UFC when he slaughtered the rock chinned Chris Leben, broke Rich Franklin's nose twice, submitted Lutter from the guard, ground and pounder Marquandt and choked out Hendo. This is just a taste of Anderson.


----------



## Slug (Apr 8, 2007)

the ufc article said that anderson was walking around 220, so he could easily fight in the HW, but i can see him easily winning the 205 title.


----------



## adobostreak (Apr 8, 2007)

after watching the countdown I was hoping Irving would put up SOMEWHAT of a fight, very humble down to earth dude. now he's just another Spider highlight reel :/


----------



## box (Oct 15, 2006)

Thats just outright disrespectful to say that fight was rigged.... No way Irvin could see Silva catching his kick and hitting him with a pin point right hand that split his eye wide open..... Give the man (Silva) his props, that was what a champion is suppose to do. No matter what happens in his career from this point on, he'll be the best fighter IMO to step in the octagon up until now. Great work Silva..


----------



## sicc (Mar 4, 2007)

The Dude Abides said:


> haha. impressive, no? Nice of him to get done in time, now i can watch Fedor.



Exactly what I was thinking lol
The Fedor fight is about to start I think if AA would STFU...


----------



## Street Fighter (Oct 16, 2006)

Silva is probably one the of best fighters of all time. If he dominates in that upcoming boxing bout the way he's done here, I'll readily put him alongside the likes of Bruce and Ali.


----------



## bigaza (Feb 10, 2007)

adobostreak said:


> after watching the countdown I was hoping Irving would put up SOMEWHAT of a fight, very humble down to earth dude. now he's just another Spider highlight reel :/


lol tell me about it, we could very well be old men by the time silva loses


----------



## TheNegation (Jun 11, 2007)

Damn, from the sounds of this Silva just strolled out and KO'ed him with the first punch?


----------



## southpaw447 (Mar 21, 2007)

TheNegation said:


> Damn, from the sounds of this Silva just strolled out and KO'ed him with the first punch?


He finished him in under a minute. Irvin landed nothing significant at all


----------



## deanmzi (Oct 15, 2006)

yeah pretty much


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

TheNegation said:


> Damn, from the sounds of this Silva just strolled out and KO'ed him with the first punch?


Not quite, it was a minute in. He caught a kick, held it, and returned with a big right hand.


----------



## adobostreak (Apr 8, 2007)

TheNegation said:


> Damn, from the sounds of this Silva just strolled out and KO'ed him with the first punch?


wasn't the first punch. Silva took EXACTLY a minute to feel Irvin out, caught Irvin's kick, and then POW in his face.


----------



## Suizida (Feb 29, 2008)

TheNegation said:


> Damn, from the sounds of this Silva just strolled out and KO'ed him with the first punch?


Usual Silva thing, got the feeling of Irvin, Irvin through a kick, he held hit and BAM!!!!


----------



## deanmzi (Oct 15, 2006)

I guess since Okami broke his hand, Cote better start getting warmed up - hopefully his trainer remembers to bring a wheel chair to the ring


----------



## zarny (Mar 4, 2007)

Wow. What can you really say? No one at mw has a chance. Personally I want to see Silva against a top 205 lb fighter.


----------



## bigaza (Feb 10, 2007)

deanmzi said:


> I guess since Okami broke his hand, Cote better start getting warmed up - hopefully his trainer remembers to bring a wheel chair to the ring


no wheelchair man, a friggin bodybag


----------



## ozz525 (Oct 5, 2006)

Holy SHIT. I apploud Irvin for taking this fight, but Anderson is just the baddest man alive.


----------



## The Legend (Jun 13, 2006)

southpaw447 said:


> He finished him in under a minute. Irvin landed nothing significant at all


You're two seconds off from it being under a minute it was 1:01 but it was pretty much over in under a minute.


----------



## adobostreak (Apr 8, 2007)

ozz525 said:


> Holy SHIT. I apploud Irvin for taking this fight, but Anderson is just the baddest man alive.


after that punch landed blood was pouring like a faucet.

i wonder how many stiches that will take...


----------



## mtt_c (Jun 15, 2008)

what boxing match...he was pitching Roy Jones Jr. who is up next against Joe Calzaghe. Elite boxers would f^&% him up. No disrespect, but don't disrespect boxers either.

No one in 185lbs is supposed to beat him and NOW everyone (exageration) thinks no one in 205 can beat him??? Wandy, Forest, Rampage, Rua will put pain in the man's fight schedule.

AND PLEASE LEARN ENGLISH...if you want to play in the U.S. and represent a U.S. company relate to the crowd with some whimsome remarks about Vegas or something.


----------



## bigaza (Feb 10, 2007)

i think i saw people sitting next to forrest move seats due to a strange odour coming from forrests direction after seeing that ko


----------



## deanmzi (Oct 15, 2006)

ozz525 said:


> Holy SHIT. I apploud Irvin for taking this fight, but Anderson is just the baddest man alive.


man I don't if I ever seen a cut that bad - from one punch anyways


----------



## The Dude Abides (Jul 8, 2008)

bigaza said:


> i think i saw people sitting next to forrest move seats due to a strange odour coming from forrests direction after seeing that ko


Forrest hates Silva right now. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b6bj.../forrest-griffin-i-hate-anderson-silva-video/


----------



## adobostreak (Apr 8, 2007)

mtt_c said:


> what boxing match...he was pitching Roy Jones Jr. who is up next against Joe Calzaghe. Elite boxers would f^&% him up. No disrespect, but don't disrespect boxers either.
> 
> No one in 185lbs is supposed to beat him and NOW everyone (exageration) thinks no one in 205 can beat him??? Wandy, Forest, Rampage, Rua will put pain in the man's fight schedule.
> 
> AND PLEASE LEARN ENGLISH...if you want to play in the U.S. and represent a U.S. company relate to the crowd with some whimsome remarks about Vegas or something.


how can you even hate Anderson after seeing that punch? must be some strong haterade...


----------



## GroundFloorFan (Jul 19, 2008)

Wow! Silva is great for this sport. He brings a level of respect, and professionalism that all of the fighters should model themselves after. His opponents are going to have to spend more time training to never make a mistake in the ring, because when they do he will win!


----------



## Shoguns_Nuts (Oct 11, 2007)

*Wow!!!!! *Spoiler**

Damn was I wrong!!!! Anderson stole Irvin's soul.


----------



## Acoustic (Feb 4, 2007)

bigaza said:


> i think i saw people sitting next to forrest move seats due to a strange odour coming from forrests direction after seeing that ko


LOL!

Anderson Silva is just on another level!

I think I just heard Chuck Liddell shit his pants too!


----------



## Wokka (Jul 17, 2008)

lol who said the fight was rigged? Yeah anyway lol at Anderson saying it could be fight of the night/year. You demolished him too quickly for that. XD


----------



## recon6991 (Nov 21, 2007)

Haha, yeah he did. I had the all access or whatever taped, so I watched that before hand and Irvin seemed prepared and confident as well, but damn... he got crushed. I guess by now I should always be confident in the Spider.


----------



## mtt_c (Jun 15, 2008)

where's the hate? Did I disrespect Silva at all? Read close, I gave props to RJJ and other world-class bad-asses...rectify before you objectify!


----------



## americanfighter (Sep 27, 2006)

Shoguns_Nuts said:


> Damn was I wrong!!!! Anderson stole Irvin's soul.


yha I know I was really hoping for a good fight.


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

big big big right hand by silva


----------



## Acoustic (Feb 4, 2007)

When Anderson said "it'll be funny if he stands up with me", Irvin should have taken the hint.

Now he's got what Joe Rogan once called "a goat's vagina" on his face.

Until the day he dies, James Irvine has a permanent souvenier on his face to remind him that he once stood in the Octagon with the deadliest striker in the world!


----------



## T-Clutch (Sep 24, 2006)

Suizida said:


> Wtf!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


this was my reaction, when it happened.


----------



## Suizida (Feb 29, 2008)

Dont bet against the spider...


----------



## ashokjr (Oct 15, 2006)

Whole world is going multi-lingual. He got the fame and talent and hence if you want to understand him, learn portugese. Stop being a macho and respect the talent. Just because you dont know anything other than english doesnt give you the right to throw garbage at an extremely talented athlete. Grow up fast to the worldly ways. 

When guys were in Japan fighting for Pride, did all of them converse in japanese or what?



mtt_c said:


> AND PLEASE LEARN ENGLISH...if you want to play in the U.S. and represent a U.S. company relate to the crowd with some whimsome remarks about Vegas or something.


----------



## mtt_c (Jun 15, 2008)

in addition, Irvin also has the internet to thank for being a one-punch highlight reel.


----------



## slapshot (May 4, 2007)

mtt_c said:


> No one in 185lbs is supposed to beat him and NOW everyone (exageration) thinks no one in 205 can beat him??? Wandy, Forest, Rampage, Rua will put pain in the man's fight schedule.


Rampage wont be fighting anyone IMO and Forest would get KO'd Rua eh maybe wandy might be able to get him but I like Chucks odds better.


----------



## GroundFloorFan (Jul 19, 2008)

The Dude Abides said:


> Forrest hates Silva right now. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b6bj.../forrest-griffin-i-hate-anderson-silva-video/


How long before Silva takes the belt from Forest? Looks like this guy will be able to hold belts in two weight classes. I know I am going to enjoy watching him do it!


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

Goats Vagina via Ballet of Violence! lolol

Fantastic to see Silva so amazing at 205, he has some great potential at that weight class as well. Can't wait to see him back there.


----------



## Wokka (Jul 17, 2008)

mtt_c said:


> what boxing match...he was pitching Roy Jones Jr. who is up next against Joe Calzaghe. Elite boxers would f^&% him up. No disrespect, but don't disrespect boxers either.
> 
> No one in 185lbs is supposed to beat him and NOW everyone (exageration) thinks no one in 205 can beat him??? Wandy, Forest, Rampage, Rua will put pain in the man's fight schedule.
> 
> AND PLEASE LEARN ENGLISH...if you want to play in the U.S. and represent a U.S. company relate to the crowd with some whimsome remarks about Vegas or something.


Dude wtf he's learning. Didn't you hear him speak a bit of English, or were you to busy drinking that Haterade. He was even able to respond in English to something Irvin said pre-fight. He's been in America a very short time give him a break. English is one of the hardest languages in the world to learn and he's trying. At least he's not like that idiot Trinidad who's after 10+ years, still speaks through a translator.


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

mtt_c said:


> AND PLEASE LEARN ENGLISH...if you want to play in the U.S. and represent a U.S. company relate to the crowd with some whimsome remarks about Vegas or something.


Well Mr English master, what the hell does "whimsome" mean?


----------



## Acoustic (Feb 4, 2007)

Shoguns_Nuts said:


> Damn was I wrong!!!! Anderson stole Irvin's soul.


Shoguns_nuts, it takes a real man to admit when he's wrong, but how you even thought Irvin was in the same league of striking as Anderson Silva is beyond me.

No one, not even Chuck Liddell, is in the same league of striking as Anderson Silva. A lot of guys, including Dan Henderson and Leben, make the mistake of underestimating his out of this world striking abilities and, "suicidally", stand up and trade with him.

Anderson Silva is the Tiger Woods of the striking game, he has no equals.


----------



## slevin_kelevra (Oct 22, 2006)

The Finisher said:


> Best fighter in the world today, nuff said.





Redrum said:


> OH MY GOD. i simply have no idea what to say. this man is a super athlete, he is the most impressive and talented fighter i have ever had the pleasure of watching in my entire life, and he is a humble and respectful gentleman. God Bless Andersen Silva.


Talk about going slightly overboard! I fully respect Irvin for stepping in with the spider but please, is he even a top 20 LHW? Easy fight and nice job by Anderson, some of you lot need to take things as they are though, Irvin wasnt a test at all for Silva.


----------



## ozz525 (Oct 5, 2006)

With all the cheers that Anderson got he dosen't need to learn english.


----------



## mtt_c (Jun 15, 2008)

At least he's not like that idiot Trinidad who's after 10+ years, still speaks through a translator.

Exactly my point. What happens when the populace at large can better relate to someone-more fans, more attention, more acceptance. That's all I was saying...this man is a badass, he will have a healthy career but the UFC is what, 5-7 years old? They (still) need guys who can translate into the Mike Tysons, Evander Holyfields, etc. in order to keep the excitement.


----------



## Alkhir (Mar 3, 2008)

mtt_c said:


> At least he's not like that idiot Trinidad who's after 10+ years, still speaks through a translator.
> 
> Exactly my point. What happens when the populace at large can better relate to someone-more fans, more attention, more acceptance. That's all I was saying...this man is a badass, he will have a healthy career but the UFC is what, 5-7 years old? They (still) need guys who can translate into the Mike Tysons, Evander Holyfields, etc. in order to keep the excitement.


In fact I think the UFC is like 15 years old...


----------



## mtt_c (Jun 15, 2008)

A quaint or fanciful quality: stories full of whimsy.

but that wasn't the point of your reply, you weren't trying to get technical about my point were you...


----------



## Shoguns_Nuts (Oct 11, 2007)

Acoustic said:


> Shoguns_nuts, it takes a real man to admit when he's wrong, but how you even thought Irvin was in the same league of striking as Anderson Silva is beyond me.
> 
> No one, not even Chuck Liddell, is in the same league of striking as Anderson Silva. A lot of guys, including Dan Henderson and Leben, make the mistake of underestimating his out of this world striking abilities and, "suicidally", stand up and trade with him.
> 
> Anderson Silva is the Tiger Woods of the striking game, he has no equals.


It was wishful thinkin on my part. And I really don't know why, Silva is such a classy guy. 

Irvin will be scared for life.


----------



## Acoustic (Feb 4, 2007)

slevin_kelevra said:


> Talk about going slightly overboard! I fully respect Irvin for stepping in with the spider but please, is he even a top 20 LHW? Easy fight and nice job by Anderson, some of you lot need to take things as they are though, Irvin wasnt a test at all for Silva.


Of course Irvin was a test, and Anderson it passed resoundingly.

Irvine came in with the only advantage most LHW hold on Silva, strength, and that didn't work out.

That's got to have a lot of LHW fighter crapping their pants.


----------



## Wokka (Jul 17, 2008)

You have no point, he already has been learning English, he doesn't need you to tell him to.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

Acoustic said:


> When Anderson said "it'll be funny if he stands up with me", Irvin should have taken the hint.
> 
> Now he's got what Joe Rogan once called "a goat's vagina" on his face.
> 
> Until the day he dies, James Irvine has a permanent souvenier on his face to remind him that he once stood in the Octagon with the deadliest striker in the world!


Remember hearing Silva say something along those lines. A rude awakening for "The Sandman." 

Most impressive. Gotta say I was a bit nervous about Irvin's flash KO power cuz realistically anything can happen in a fight. But right off the bat Silva led off with a kick to measure his distance, then Irvin fired back, Silva came in with a one two punch out of nowhere in a blink of an eye. This in my mind was to show Irvin who was dictating the fight. No feeling out process...THEN...unbelievably Silva blocks his right low kick with his knee and catches it with his left arm and shoots a precision power punch to literally knock Irvin off his feet and pretty much lights out. Talk about perfect timing. You could hear thuds in the rest of the right hands and the last two that went through the guard for good measure. It was good the ref didn't stop it any case any dispute arrises. This was dominant, decisive, and total destruction by "The Spider." 

In a state of complete an utter awe...


----------



## mtt_c (Jun 15, 2008)

You have no point, he already has been learning English, he doesn't need you to tell him to.

I rest my case.


----------



## chilo (May 27, 2007)

anderson is the man!... right behind Fedor thumbsupof course.


----------



## Acoustic (Feb 4, 2007)

No_Mercy said:


> This was dominant, decisive, and total destruction by "The Spider."
> 
> In a state of complete an utter awe...


Hehe!

I love your commentary!


----------



## ESPADA9 (Oct 13, 2006)

crispsteez said:


> well..i guess irvin didn't anticipate silva's power.


Actually I think he failed to understand how few if ANY mistakes you can make against the Spyder and survive.
James dropped one hand with the leg kick but didn’t cover well with his other hand which left an open window and POW, that’s it!

Anderson has it all in striking, fast, accurate and KO power, if you give him ANYTHING he’s going to take it.


----------



## TKOSPIKE (Jul 7, 2006)

have silva fight at his normal weight and lets have a heavyweight fight: Anderson Silva vs Fedor Emelianenko:thumb02: lol


----------



## Acoustic (Feb 4, 2007)

chilo said:


> anderson is the man!... right behind Fedor thumbsupof course.


Sorry, Anderson Silva and Georges St Pierre are the kings of MMA right now.

Fedor who?


----------



## Shoguns_Nuts (Oct 11, 2007)

ESPADA9 said:


> Actually I think he failed to understand how few if ANY mistakes you can make against the Spyder and survive.
> James dropped one hand with the leg kick but didn’t cover well with his other hand which left an open window and POW, that’s it!
> 
> Anderson has it all in striking, fast, accurate and KO power, if you give him ANYTHING he’s going to take it.


He is clearly head and shoulders above the rest. Man I am still baffled at how he can punch folks so dam hard!


----------



## ESPADA9 (Oct 13, 2006)

Acoustic said:


> Sorry, Anderson Silva and Georges St Pierre are the kings of MMA right now.
> 
> Fedor who?


Guess you haven't heard.:confused02:


----------



## TheNegation (Jun 11, 2007)

Acoustic said:


> Sorry, Anderson Silva and Georges St Pierre are the kings of MMA right now.
> 
> Fedor who?


Not at all son, not at all.


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

mtt_c said:


> A quaint or fanciful quality: stories full of whimsy.
> 
> but that wasn't the point of your reply, you weren't trying to get technical about my point were you...


No, I was pointing out that you apparently don't know english all that well either. You invented that word.

http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&q=whimsome+definition&btnG=Google+Search

Perhaps if he simply invented words like you, he could one day meet your exacting standards.


----------



## Acoustic (Feb 4, 2007)

TheNegation said:


> Not at all son, not at all.


Your point is too convincingly argued (read sarcasm).


----------



## Acoustic (Feb 4, 2007)

ESPADA9 said:


> Guess you haven't heard.:confused02:


Heard what? That Fedor's fighting in the bush leagues in order to preserve his reputation rather than risk losing it against real competition?


----------



## ShreddedAndy (May 10, 2008)

Silva is absolutely insane... I think he'd run through GSP


----------



## mtt_c (Jun 15, 2008)

DAMN RITE I DID. and again my point is well taken, be able to relate to the general populace and you get more sh$t from them-attention, adjulation, everything.


----------



## vancitypimp (Apr 8, 2007)

looks like Anderson Silva is not the P4P best fighter anymore....



Fedor....is....back...


----------



## deanmzi (Oct 15, 2006)

ShreddedAndy said:


> Silva is absolutely insane... I think he'd run through GSP


GSP doesn't have the size, and probably not the chin to take on Silva, but then again who does


----------



## GodlyMoose (May 20, 2007)

Acoustic said:


> Heard what? That Fedor's fighting in the bush leagues in order to preserve his reputation rather than risk losing it against real competition?



You must have missed what Fedor did to Sylvia.


----------



## Acoustic (Feb 4, 2007)

vancitypimp said:


> looks like Anderson Silva is not the P4P best fighter anymore....
> 
> 
> 
> Fedor....is....back...


LOL. Anderson Silva, for as long as he's in the top fighting league in the world and beating competition in it will always look better than Fedor.


----------



## ESPADA9 (Oct 13, 2006)

ShreddedAndy said:


> Silva is absolutely insane... I think he'd run through GSP


I've always thought that which is insane considering how superior GSP is at 170.


----------



## Acoustic (Feb 4, 2007)

GodlyMoose said:


> You must have missed what Fedor did to Sylvia.


Who cares about friggin Tim Sylvia? He was good when the HW division was bad and then as soon as it was so-so, the guy looked like shit.


----------



## 70seven (Mar 5, 2007)

vancitypimp said:


> Fedor....is....back...




Anderson....Silva....Never....Left.......


----------



## smood (Feb 4, 2007)

Acoustic said:


> Your point is too convincingly argued (read sarcasm).


How about the fact that <SPOILER>------> fedor just destroyed the former UFC heavyweight champion in about 35 seconds?


----------



## Wokka (Jul 17, 2008)

vancitypimp said:


> looks like Anderson Silva is not the P4P best fighter anymore....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I really dislike you.


----------



## Acoustic (Feb 4, 2007)

If Sylvia's talents were worth that much, do you honestly think Dana would have let him go? He'd have fought hard to keep him but he barely put on a fight.


----------



## msoko (May 27, 2007)

mtt_c said:


> You have no point, he already has been learning English, he doesn't need you to tell him to.
> 
> I rest my case.


What case would that be? The case that proved your an arrogant prick?

MMA is a fighting competition. Speaking english and kissing the crowds ass has nothing to do with it.

I never post, but your comments are so rediculous I couldnt stop myself.


----------



## ESPADA9 (Oct 13, 2006)

Acoustic said:


> Heard what? That Fedor's fighting in the bush leagues in order to preserve his reputation rather than risk losing it against real competition?


I'm not sure if you're new to the sport but look at the names in the "Bush league."

I agree that the UFC is the premier organization and has by far the best, deepest talent but I seem to remember Tim Sylvia being the UFC heavyweight champ fairly recently.
:confused05:


----------



## smood (Feb 4, 2007)

Acoustic said:


> Who cares about friggin Tim Sylvia? He was good when the HW division was bad and then as soon as it was so-so, the guy looked like shit.


Wow I can't believe your lack of respect for someone as great as Fedor. Randy Couture who is one of the best HW's out there couldn't even finish Tim... leave alone in 35 seconds. Nobody has ever dominated Tim like that.


----------



## anton (Oct 15, 2006)

Acoustic said:


> Sorry, Anderson Silva and Georges St Pierre are the kings of MMA right now.
> 
> Fedor who?


*crickets*


----------



## Acoustic (Feb 4, 2007)

70seven said:


> Anderson....Silva....Never....Left.......


Nuff said 70seven.

And Anderson is not fighting washed up fighters that the UFC was willing to forfeit, he's fighting amongst the best in the world, not cowering in the minor leagues.


----------



## Wokka (Jul 17, 2008)

smood said:


> How about the fact that <SPOILER>------> fedor just destroyed the former UFC heavyweight champion in about 35 seconds?


Yes Spoilers, because I go on the * UFC * forum to hear the results of an Affliction fight I wanted to watch tommorow. Assholes.


----------



## smood (Feb 4, 2007)

Acoustic said:


> If Sylvia's talents were worth that much, do you honestly think Dana would have let him go? He'd have fought hard to keep him but he barely put on a fight.


Firstly Dana white is a ******* douchebag. He didn't let Fedor go, he just didn't sign him chiefly because he wouldn't allow Fedor to compete in the ***** tourneys if he did sign on. That was obviously not acceptable to Fedor.

I guarantee you that if before the Fedor Tim fight you asked Dana how good Tim is, he would say hes a top HW fighter. Guess what... that top HW fighter got ******* vaporized by Fedor.


----------



## mtt_c (Jun 15, 2008)

Again, the point of the matter is getting fans on board-that's why there are fight promoters who look for good fights and crowd-pleasing fights. You get a guy who can relate to the mass populace, you get more fans. Take your sensibilities out of it and understand my point. I already said it, you turd, I wasn't disprespectful of the fight/fighter, I made the obvious point that he needs to be someone I can relate to here in the united states.


----------



## The Dude Abides (Jul 8, 2008)

mtt_c said:


> DAMN RITE I DID. and again my point is well taken, be able to relate to the general populace and you get more sh$t from them-attention, adjulation, everything.


Whats adjulation?

Anyway, Silva is getting all that, there's room for guys like him, wouldn't be fun if every fighter was "wild" and "witty" and talk crap quite frankly.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

Acoustic said:


> Hehe!
> 
> I love your commentary!


:thumbsup: 

Lets just say the top tiered fighters showed everyone tonight how far superior they are in the MMA game albeit from different organizations. 

It feels like watching Jordan and Tyson in his prime all over again. One can only sit back, watch, and just give them the nod.


----------



## smood (Feb 4, 2007)

Wokka said:


> Yes Spoilers, because I go on the * UFC * forum to hear the results of an Affliction fight I wanted to watch tommorow. Assholes.


Sorry dude, but spoilers are spoilers. Don't read them. You knew the discussion was focused around Fedor vs. Silva. So it was inevitable.


----------



## Acoustic (Feb 4, 2007)

ESPADA9 said:


> I'm not sure if you're new to the sport but look at the names in the "Bush league."
> 
> I agree that the UFC is the premier organization and has by far the best, deepest talent but I seem to remember Tim Sylvia being the UFC heavyweight champ fairly recently.
> :confused05:


Sylvia, like Ken Shamrock, _was_ "good" when the game was still average.

I'm not questioning that. Today though, he's the guy that had to press a much, much lighter Vera against the fence in order to beat him.


----------



## dontazo (Feb 29, 2008)

Wokka said:


> Yes Spoilers, because I go on the * UFC * forum to hear the results of an Affliction fight I wanted to watch tommorow. Assholes.


stop being a ***** if u dont want to hear results than why the **** are u entering a web site about MMA ?


----------



## mtt_c (Jun 15, 2008)

got me again, you didn't however pick up on RITE and sh$t. Good form.


----------



## Acoustic (Feb 4, 2007)

smood said:


> Firstly Dana white is a ******* douchebag. He didn't let Fedor go, he just didn't sign him chiefly because he wouldn't allow Fedor to compete in the ***** tourneys if he did sign on. That was obviously not acceptable to Fedor.


What the heck are you on about? I said Dana let the mediocre, Tim Sylvia, go...I never said anything about Dana and Fedor's relationship.


----------



## Wokka (Jul 17, 2008)

smood said:


> Sorry dude, but spoilers are spoilers. Don't read them. You knew the discussion was focused around Fedor vs. Silva. So it was inevitable.


Not really, the first f'ing post is, Fedor won so he's better. Spoilers just to aware of the world of you opinion in which no one cares. Now if you'll excuse me I'm going to the Affliction board to spoil it for the people who were hoping to catch the replay.


----------



## Bonnar426 (Jul 18, 2006)

Acoustic said:


> Nuff said 70seven.
> 
> And Anderson is not fighting washed up fighters that the UFC was willing to forfeit, he's fighting amongst the best in the world, not cowering in the minor leagues.


Don't you think your being a little too hard on Tim! He'd be washed up if he lost the like of Jake O'Brian and Antoni Hardonk. His last two losses were to Randy Couture and Big Nog. This is a good win for Fedor. 

Of course he still needs a few more wins against top teir opponents to unseat Anderson Silva as the #1 P4P fighter. Silva has been way more active then Fedor!


----------



## smood (Feb 4, 2007)

Acoustic said:


> Sylvia, like Ken Shamrock, _was_ "good" when the game was still average.
> 
> I'm not questioning that. Today though, he's the guy that had to press a much, much lighter Vera against the fence in order to beat him.


If you think Fedor has never beaten amazing fighters you don't know what you are talking about. Fedor beat the current interim UFC HW champ... and I'm guessing you are not foolish enough to think Big Nog is just a good fighter when the game was average?


----------



## Wokka (Jul 17, 2008)

dontazo said:


> stop being a ***** if u dont want to hear results than why the **** are u entering a web site about MMA ?


To talk about the UFC fights that happened tonight not about an off-topic Affliction event dipshit.


----------



## ESPADA9 (Oct 13, 2006)

Acoustic said:


> Sylvia, like Ken Shamrock, _was_ "good" when the game was still average.
> 
> I'm not questioning that. Today though, he's the guy that had to press a much, much lighter Vera against the fence in order to beat him.


I think you need a new calendar, Shamrock was last putting together wins in 1996, Sylvia was the champ way, way, way back in 2007 (and went 3 rounds with Nog and Couture).


----------



## smood (Feb 4, 2007)

Wokka said:


> To talk about the UFC fights that happened tonight not about an off-topic Affliction event dipshit.


Btw sorry, I thought you meant let Fedor go.


----------



## mtt_c (Jun 15, 2008)

Sylvia is a good fighter. He is physically imposing and can tee off when in range. He always looked fat-something my mom said about me-but turned in some good fights-he beat Jeff Monsoon-and is a solid fighter.


----------



## smood (Feb 4, 2007)

ESPADA9 said:


> I think you need a new calendar, Shamrock was last putting together wins in 1996, Sylvia was the champ way, way, way back in 2007 (and went 3 rounds with Nog and Couture).


Exactly. Just the fact that neither of these guys could finish him easily says a lot about the ability and prowess of Fedor.


----------



## footodors (Aug 26, 2007)

You know how Barry Bonds says that when he was in a groove, the ball looked bigger and slower. 
I think that's how Silva sees it when he fights.


----------



## mtt_c (Jun 15, 2008)

but it is also ( i didn't see the fight) being quick to take advantages of the situation.


----------



## The Dude Abides (Jul 8, 2008)

mtt_c said:


> Sylvia is a good fighter. He is physically imposing and can tee off when in range. He always looked fat-something my mom said about me-but turned in some good fights-he beat Jeff Monsoon-and is a solid fighter.


Now lets try that in English.


----------



## mtt_c (Jun 15, 2008)

so, in Enghlish, how would this go?


----------



## 6sidedlie (Nov 19, 2006)

Let's keep this clean and on topic boys. We'll be watching.

If you want to talk about Silva v Fedor P4P go to General MMA and make a thread that has the world spoiler in the title


----------



## Acoustic (Feb 4, 2007)

mtt_c said:


> so, in Enghlish, how would this go?


What's this "English" thing about? LOL


----------



## brownpimp88 (Jun 22, 2006)

*This is a thread discussing Anderson Silva vs. James Irvin.* Keep the discussion relative to that. If you guys want to debate the Sylvia/Fedor fight, start a thread in the HDNet fight section.


----------



## mtt_c (Jun 15, 2008)

What's this "English" thing about? LOL

good call, hahahahahahah, good call.


----------



## dontazo (Feb 29, 2008)

is it a ******* grammar class or an mma forum?


----------



## thedude86 (Jun 22, 2007)

Acoustic said:


> If Sylvia's talents were worth that much, do you honestly think Dana would have let him go? He'd have fought hard to keep him but he barely put on a fight.


So you really think Irvin is a lot better. I mean the guy definatly has power and is a good fighter against other brawlers, but he threw this fight against silva away, he just folded under the pressure. I think the domination that Fedor demonstrated was more impressive than what Anderson did.


----------



## Acoustic (Feb 4, 2007)

thedude86 said:


> So you really think Irvin is a lot better. I mean the guy definatly has power and is a good fighter against other brawlers, but he threw this fight against silva away, he just folded under the pressure. I think the domination that Fedor demonstrated was more impressive than what Anderson did.


You have a right to your opinion...as I do to mine.

I think Tim Sylvia is a bigger Brandon Vera, only less talented and he, instead, folded to Fedor's hype rather than fight.


----------



## BloodJunkie (Jun 18, 2007)

Once again guys, this is a discussion about Silva/Irvin. If you want to talk about Sylvia and Fedor, GO TO THE HDNET SECTION!


----------



## yorT (Apr 22, 2007)

Lol at all the people that said watch out for irvin...


----------



## bbjd7 (Apr 9, 2007)

OMG Anderson won by first round KO? Who would've guessed that? This fight was such a waste IMO. Anderson is far too talented to face a guy like Irvin who isn't even a top 10 UFC LHW.


----------



## swellin (Dec 30, 2007)

THANKS FOR RUNING THE AFFLICTION FIGHT YOU ******* **** cant you guys understand some common ******* sence that maybe the people on the ufc board who watched ufn could not watch the affliction pvp ******* ****.


----------



## Acoustic (Feb 4, 2007)

swellin said:


> THANKS FOR RUNING THE AFFLICTION FIGHT YOU ******* **** cant you guys understand some common ******* sence that maybe the people on the ufc board who watched ufn could not watch the affliction pvp ******* ****.


LOL, you're welcome!

Anyhoo, I watched the post fight interview and Anderson mentioned how it was "tragic" that Sandman had been injured in the fight, does anyone know what injury Sandman suffered other than the deep gash on his face?

Did he fracture something?


----------



## Mufofamm (May 9, 2008)

i think his orbital bone might be broken. i saw the wince on irvin's face right after that last punch to the orbital. i've seen alot of orbital breaks in my lifetime and there's only one facial expression that = orbital break


----------



## fullcontact (Sep 16, 2006)

The fight looked like mismatch with Anderson's delicate timing and smooth, knifesharp strikes that seemd to cut through Irvin.


----------



## TheNegation (Jun 11, 2007)

Acoustic said:


> Nuff said 70seven.
> 
> And Anderson is not fighting washed up fighters that the UFC was willing to forfeit, he's fighting amongst the best in the world, not cowering in the minor leagues.


This is hilarious, I thought you were joking at first.
Good lord you are ******* stupid.

Yes, James Irvin > Tim Sylvia

And it's not like Fedor is in an organistaion with most of the top HW fighters in MMA in it, no way.


----------



## bmo37 (Jun 1, 2008)

I think alot of people missed the point on this fight. It was a free non-ppv. As a marketing tool you have more viewers watch the fight that otherwise wouldn't have, so you make some lopsided match-ups where it showcases your better fighters and how dominiant they are to draw in new customers for the future.


----------



## Acoustic (Feb 4, 2007)

TheNegation said:


> This is hilarious, I thought you were joking at first.
> Good lord you are ******* stupid.
> 
> Yes, James Irvin > Tim Sylvia
> ...


Son, hurling insults in a kiddy fit of rage has never altered reality -- you should have learnt that once the diapers came off.

The reality: Tim Sylvia is a "Once upon a time", he hasn't finished a fight since early 2006 (his last 6 matches). In fact, the only time his fight finished was when he was getting finished.

Easily, the best fighting division in the world is the UFC's LHW and if somehow Fedor finally moved up to the big leagues, I hope he loses 10 lbs then cuts the 20 he'd require to meet Silva at LHW. Pie in the sky...Fedor would rather keep his reputation than enter the real dragon's lare, the UFC, and give a real test to his hype.

Sure, Fedor's got a mean ass ground game, I admire it, but Fedor is not as good on the ground as Anderson Silva is standing. 

He'll eventually get clipped and then his fly teeming, putrid carcass will be dragged and tossed upon the stinking hip of victims in Anderson's wake. Haha!


----------



## NavyChief (Oct 10, 2007)

mtt_c said:


> .....AND PLEASE LEARN ENGLISH...if you want to play in the U.S. and represent a U.S. company relate to the crowd with some whimsome remarks about Vegas or something.


He is Brazilian. He lives in Brazil. Why should he learn English? Crissakes...I can't even get a gat-dam English speaking person to serve me a burger at Wendy's.

Maybe I am alone here...but he related to ME just fine with his surgical strike. I don't need any "whimsome" (is that even a word?) remarks about sin city. 

Besides...he speaks a pretty universal language anyway...it's called "DaSpidaKickaYouAssa"


----------



## joppp (Apr 21, 2007)

Acoustic said:


> Son, hurling insults in a kiddy fit of rage has never altered reality -- you should have learnt that once the diapers came off.
> 
> The reality: Tim Sylvia is a "Once upon a time", he hasn't finished a fight since early 2006 (his last 6 matches). In fact, the only time his fight finished was when he was getting finished.
> 
> ...


Anderson is better than Fedor standing, but in all honesty, I fear Fedor would murder him on the ground. If Anderson hasn't surpassed Big Nog in ground game, which I doubt. 

I do, however think that people should not praise Fedor too much for finishing Sylvia this quickly. This also hapened with Zulu, Goodridge and Ogawa: Fedor tried his luck and just rushed them with no regrets, and they shat their pants in fear and just got beat up instead of acting rationally. This is one of the most brilliant combinations of KO power, round game and psychological warfare. I think he just somehow knows when he can get away with reckless swinging without being countered, and thus he recklessly swings at those times. The fight with Sylvia didn't have to be over that quickly, If Sylvia had kept his cool the fight would at least have been longer.

I do also give my utmost praise to both Fedor and Anderson for being very rational fighters who just knows what to do and then does it without hesitations. 

If Fedor managed to cut down to 205, then the Fight with Andy would be way more competetive, but I still think Fedor would have enough HW power left to win. (Also, maybe he needs his fat to be a good fighter: for all I know he could look TERRIBLE at LHW )


----------



## l2eggie (Jul 20, 2008)

whats up new to this site...i have to say if silva is gonna be fighting in that weight class they need to put him up against someone better


----------



## TheNegation (Jun 11, 2007)

Acoustic said:


> Son, hurling insults in a kiddy fit of rage has never altered reality -- you should have learnt that once the diapers came off.


I'm not gonna stop calling a spade a spade. Fedor is in the minor leauges is he? With over half of the top fighters in his division with him? Yeah, that is pretty ******* stupid, is it not?


Acoustic said:


> The reality: Tim Sylvia is a "Once upon a time", he hasn't finished a fight since early 2006 (his last 6 matches). In fact, the only time his fight finished was when he was getting finished.


 The Reality is that Tim Sylvia has beaten Andrei Alovski twice, once by KO, Jeff Monson and Brandon Vera in the last two years and lost to two top five guys, one of whom was considered the no. 1 after he lost to him.
Thats not impressive at all.


Acoustic said:


> Easily, the best fighting division in the world is the UFC's LHW and if somehow Fedor finally moved up to the big leagues, I hope he loses 10 lbs then cuts the 20 he'd require to meet Silva at LHW. Pie in the sky...Fedor would rather keep his reputation than enter the real dragon's lare, the UFC, and give a real test to his hype..


See, this is what makes you look like a ******* idiot. Feodr is a HW, fighting in the organisation with by far the best HW class. What is a "lare"?



Acoustic said:


> Sure, Fedor's got a mean ass ground game, I admire it, but Fedor is not as good on the ground as Anderson Silva is standing.
> He'll eventually get clipped and then his fly teeming, putrid carcass will be dragged and tossed upon the stinking hip of victims in Anderson's wake. Haha!


Yeah, sure. Fedor has never fought and beat decisively someone with better striking than Silva:confused02:


----------



## FedorsFan (Jul 19, 2008)

Right... Now that Fedor has kicked Timmie's ass, everyone will start bashing Tim Sylvia, even though they claimed that he will be Fedor's first "true" test? :dunno:


----------



## ToeZup (Jan 7, 2008)

That was a quick one hah?
You have to love the famous Spider dance. He switched things up this time.

This needs to be someone's avatar asap.


----------



## Acoustic (Feb 4, 2007)

joppp said:


> Anderson is better than Fedor standing, but in all honesty, I fear Fedor would murder him on the ground. If Anderson hasn't surpassed Big Nog in ground game, which I doubt.
> 
> I do, however think that people should not praise Fedor too much for finishing Sylvia this quickly. This also hapened with Zulu, Goodridge and Ogawa: Fedor tried his luck and just rushed them with no regrets, and they shat their pants in fear and just got beat up instead of acting rationally. This is one of the most brilliant combinations of KO power, round game and psychological warfare. I think he just somehow knows when he can get away with reckless swinging without being countered, and thus he recklessly swings at those times. The fight with Sylvia didn't have to be over that quickly, If Sylvia had kept his cool the fight would at least have been longer.
> 
> ...


This was a fair-minded commentary, rep for that.

However, HW power did little for Irvin and I don't see it making a difference for Fedor at 205. I think this fight would be the most cautious fight for both fighters, Fedor being extra careful to not get struck and Anderson being extra careful to not get taken down.

I do think doing fight math, ie. Fedor beat Noguera, Noguera trains Anderson and so Fedor's greater than Anderson on the ground is a bit unfair. Noguera failed to put away Dan Henderson with Jiu Jitsu and yet his student, Anderson Silva made it look easy...does this mean Silva>Nogueira on the ground? Of course not. 

Silva, like Fedor, is a much more cerebral fighter than Noguera, he mentally adjusts to every situation and beats people at their own game through that ability. The question about Fedor and Silva will be "who came with the best mental preparation today?", not who knows more kicking techniques or submissions. 

Here, to me, Anderson is stronger.


----------



## Acoustic (Feb 4, 2007)

FedorsFan said:


> Right... Now that Fedor has kicked Timmie's ass, everyone will start bashing Tim Sylvia, even though they claimed that he will be Fedor's first "true" test? :dunno:


What? Who said Tim Sylvia was anyone's "true test".

There's a reason we've chanted "Sylvia sucks!" whenever he's fought in the past 2 years.


----------



## TheNegation (Jun 11, 2007)

Acoustic said:


> What? Who said Tim Sylvia was anyone's "true test".
> 
> There's a reason we've chanted "Sylvia sucks!" whenever he's fought in the past 2 years.


The reason is that most fans are idiots and don't like Sylvia because he is boring, anyone who knows anything about the sport knows Tim is a top 10 definitely and top five probably HW.

And it's Nogueira.


----------



## Acoustic (Feb 4, 2007)

TheNegation said:


> The reason is that most fans are idiots and don't like Sylvia because he is boring, anyone who knows anything about the sport knows Tim is a top 10 definitely and top five probably HW.
> 
> And it's Nogueira.


I'll differ with you there.

Personally, I never saw much in Tim Sylvia, aside from size. As a champ, he sorta was to the UFC's weak HW division what Evan Tanner was to middleweight, the best of the mediocre.

At his best, Evan couldn't have beat an Anderson Silva, and at his best, Sylvia was also so so.

The fans hated him because without his size advantage, no other attribute stood out. Chuck is a top notch puncher, Silva is the best striker, Couture, Hendo and GSP are great wrestlers, Fedor is a great grappler...as for Tim Sylvia, he was _a big guy_. His entire claim to fame has mostly been his reach and size advantage.


----------



## Acoustic (Feb 4, 2007)

Case and point: Sylvia beat a much lighter Brandon Vera via "Pinning against the fence".

I must say, I had not read up on that technique in my MMA encyclopedia.


----------



## TheNegation (Jun 11, 2007)

Acoustic said:


> I'll differ with you there.
> 
> Personally, I never saw much in Tim Sylvia, aside from size. As a champ, he sorta was to the UFC's weak HW division what Evan Tanner was to middleweight, the best of the mediocre.
> 
> ...


No. Tim did fight a lot of mediocre guys in the past, mostly because the HW division wasn't that great, but he killed all of them. Sylvias only losses recently haven't been to good fighters, they have been to the best of the best, the very very cream of the crop in MMA HWs.

No other attribute? Tim Sylvia didn't "suck" till he started to fight cautiously. Nobody thoguht the guy didn't have skills when he was KOing guys left right and centre, despite the fact a lot of those guys sucked. People think Tim Sylvia sucks because they are ******* stupid, because it's the cool thing to think and because they simply don't like him because he lacks killer instinct recently.

Look at his record he has seventeen KOs/tkos. He didn't do that with his reach and size advantage.




Acoustic said:


> Case and point: Sylvia beat a much lighter Brandon Vera via "Pinning against the fence".
> 
> I must say, I had not read up on that technique in my MMA encyclopedia.


What the hell are you parroting Dana White for? Did you even see that fight? Vera would get punched in the face, clinch, get driven into the fence, they would break, Vera would get punched in the face, he would clinch.......that fight sucked because of Vera, not Sylvia. Is your entire perception of that fight based on Veras pre-fight video before Werdum?

You *are* a ******* idiot.
Well maybe not an idiot, but you sure are ignorant.


----------



## jromesmith13 (Jul 20, 2008)

And i can't seem to remember a fight with tim sylvia that was actually good. Wait i remember the last entertaining fight wasnt it with Andre, i dunno 2 years ago? Sorry but Sylvia fell off the map. Fedor may be good hell he's great but Silva is still the P4P best fighter in the MMA.


----------



## Fedor>all (Oct 22, 2006)

Acoustic said:


> This was a fair-minded commentary, rep for that.
> 
> However, HW power did little for Irvin and I don't see it making a difference for Fedor at 205. I think this fight would be the most cautious fight for both fighters, Fedor being extra careful to not get struck and Anderson being extra careful to not get taken down.


Making a comparison between Irvin and Fedor is absolutely ludicrous. Irvin may have had raw power, but he lacks the explosiveness of Fedor, and the most important aspect of his game; technique. Fedor's technique is incredible, and his ability to transition from striking to takedowns to submissions is the best in the sport. 

I think Fedor would engage Anderson with strikes, clinch inside and take him down relatively easily. He'd ride out a decision after wearing him down for however long the fight is with a wash-rinse-repeat gameplan. Fedor would not be dumb enough to allow Anderson to stay on the outside and fire his shots freely, Silva would need to be extremely cautious as well.



Acoustic said:


> I do think doing fight math, ie. Fedor beat Noguera, Noguera trains Anderson and so Fedor's greater than Anderson on the ground is a bit unfair. Noguera failed to put away Dan Henderson with Jiu Jitsu and yet his student, Anderson Silva made it look easy...does this mean Silva>Nogueira on the ground? Of course not.


MMAMath is stupid, I agree.



Acoustic said:


> Silva, like Fedor, is a much more cerebral fighter than Noguera, he mentally adjusts to every situation and beats people at their own game through that ability. The question about Fedor and Silva will be "who came with the best mental preparation today?", not who knows more kicking techniques or submissions.
> 
> Here, to me, Anderson is stronger.


How can you not give Fedor the edge--? Fedor wouldn't be submitted by Daiju Takase. You're saying this from a Silva fans perspective, but look at their records impartially, and you'll see that Fedor has the better head on his shoulders. 



Acoustic said:


> I'll differ with you there.
> 
> Personally, I never saw much in Tim Sylvia, aside from size. As a champ, he sorta was to the UFC's weak HW division what Evan Tanner was to middleweight, the best of the mediocre.
> 
> ...


Fedor is a great _mixed martial artist_---along with GSP---he's not just a grappler. Tim Sylvia's a notoriously good striker who uses his size to his advantage, and it's something he's been successful with throughout his career. Give credit where it's due, just because you think he's over-rated doesn't mean he is when you look at his MMA accomplishments.



Acoustic said:


> Case and point: Sylvia beat a much lighter Brandon Vera via "Pinning against the fence".
> 
> I must say, I had not read up on that technique in my MMA encyclopedia.


You didn't know that controlling your opponent for 3 rounds was a technical part of the judging criteria? Maybe you should read up on the rules again? :confused02:


----------



## brownpimp88 (Jun 22, 2006)

For the last time guys, this is a thread for discussing Silva and Irvin. If you want to discuss Fedor/Sylvia, go somewhere else, ie. the HDNet Section.


----------



## GodlyMoose (May 20, 2007)

lol at person neg repping me.


----------



## Zuke (Sep 22, 2006)

The UFC is an Aerican based company. But Silva is the WORLD MW Champion (OF THE WORLD). If he was the AMERICAN champ. Them maybe English would be apropirate.


Why do most Americans hate diversity? Are they scared of things that are different? I think they are judjing by their BS war.


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

Zuke said:


> Why do most Americans hate diversity? Are they scared of things that are different? I think they are judjing by their BS war.


Why do you insist on making generalizations like this? I'm an American and I don't have anything against foreign languages. I don't think "most americans hate diversity". That's no more true than "canadians are afraid of defending their own country".


----------



## Wokka (Jul 17, 2008)

Silva is number 1 P4P IMO.


----------

